# Good books for learning C++



## ThinkFree (May 23, 2008)

Please provide name of some good books(paper+e-books) for learning C++ for a B.Tech student.


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 23, 2008)

Professional C++ (WROX, by N. Solter and S. Klepper) if you know C. I am yet to find a better book. 
Practical C++ (O' Reilly) is good too.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 24, 2008)

^^Would I be able to find these in most of the bookstores. Or they would be available in only 5-6 shops in the city? If possible tell where can I find these in Delhi


----------



## j_h (May 24, 2008)

i started C++ a long time back with Turbo c++ by robert lafore. check it out.


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 24, 2008)

@asnvin,

Delhi? You might get it in any moderately big computer book store. You can get it in Landmark or Corssword also.


----------



## sourav123 (May 24, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Please provide name of some good books(paper+e-books) for learning C++ for a B.Tech student.



Hi Ashvin,

Did you check this thread first?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87644

It has links to all free and quality resources for learning programming and some are the best in class.

Let me know if you still have any query.


----------



## Roadripper (May 24, 2008)

yeah WROX and Oreilly are the best... forget Yashwant kanitkar and balguruswamy ..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 24, 2008)

^^they are brain rapers..


----------



## mehulved (May 24, 2008)

j_h said:


> i started C++ a long time back with Turbo c++ by robert lafore. check it out.


I think you hibernated for a decade too long.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 25, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I think you hibernated for a decade too long.


LOL 

I'd recommend Accelerated C++ from Addison Wesley for someone who has a little idea of programming and wants to get neck-deep into "Standard" C++ real fast.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2008)

I always recommend C++ Primer Plus.

The complete learning guide it is.... Easy to get in a bookstore...
The example given in it and the language is so easy that even a n00b (like me for example) can understand it....


----------



## ThinkFree (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.



			
				sourav123 said:
			
		

> Hi Ashvin,
> Did you check this thread first?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87644
> It has links to all free and quality resources for learning programming and some are the best in class.
> Let me know if you still have any query.



Yes I did. 




			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> @answin,





			
				sourav123 said:
			
		

> Hi Ashvin,



Please note my username is ASNVIN


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 25, 2008)

oops... sorry dude... edited...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 26, 2008)

Must read are

LIPPMAN - best book from basics to advanced stuff.
STROUSTROUP - C++ inventor.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 29, 2008)

What about: C++: The Complete Reference, By Herbert Schildt


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 29, 2008)

It is a good book, but not very good. Best way to know is read some reviews on amazon. As far as I know, that book is not much good for learning. It is, as the name suggests, a reference, once you master the language.


----------



## khattam_ (May 30, 2008)

C++ How to Program by Dietel & Dietel is what I'm reading.. its superb...


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 30, 2008)

"Let Us C++" by Yashavant Kanethar is a gud book for understanding the concepts.........but not gud for theory papers in B.Tech, since their is no definitions and stuffs like dat.....he explains the C++ OOP concepts in a chatting like manner through examples.


----------

